# Novorapid preworkout - how long before workout?



## wrbd (Apr 16, 2018)

How long before workout should Novorapid be taken? It starts to kick in ~15-20 minutes and peaks at 60-90mins,
Currently im doing 5ius 60 minutes pre workout, I want to reach 10 iu's and make the most of it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2018)

We don't know anything about you and you want advice on something potentially lethal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2018)

Take it just prior to heading to the gym. So maybe 15 minutes or so.


----------



## wrbd (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, 15mins before the gym looks the best for me, I get pumped up before I enter the gym. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sounds like you already have this taken care of.  Just make sure you have enough simple carbs close by.  I tried Humalog pre workout and like it better post.


----------

